# leds



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

I know I know another led question but I have 50 battery boxes that hold 3 AA which I know is 4.5 volts (dam I am smart) I need to get very bright leds to run off this. They will go in the woods and since there is no electric I need to black light a bunch of stuff. I thought if I get 50000 mcds or more 10 mm blue uv leds this should do the trick. I seen some but said 3.6 volt max. I know now I need a resistor for those. Can someone tell me the spec's I need to know to get this going. or where I can get them fast. I really do not care about the cost well maybe alittle. It burns me that they are selling the leds for 10 bucks for 50 leds but want 30 bucks for shipping. But thanks for all your help. Scott


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh soldering is no problem I can do it


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Use an LED array calculator, such as http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz, plug in your values and your on your way.


----------

